# MapleStory with Vista



## Zrules (Dec 17, 2006)

Omg this error created by MapleStory in Vista is getting on my nerves!
It kept on creating this error during the game and says "windows aero is not working, you copy of windows is not genuine" Then it laggs maple like hell.
I tried to run in xp compatible sp2, still did not work. Also tried to run as admin, not a chance. 
Some outhere help me plz!!!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

"windows aero is not working, you copy of windows is not genuine"

Maybe that is a clue? You may want to talk to Microsoft if this error is incorrect.


----------



## Zrules (Dec 17, 2006)

Well They arr working on it


----------

